# Endler breeding - temperature question



## MaxAltitude (Mar 14, 2017)

So one day I saw some male endlers at the LFS and they looked awesome, but thought that the $7.50 each was a bit much. Then I found a BCA member selling some for $2 each, so I bought 3 or 4 males from him, and two females. You guys know what happened next... well sure, I'm happy with some baby endlers, but was hoping to end up with a bunch (assume 50%) of the colorful male endlers. The first three babies have grown into females, no males. The next batch of about 15 or so are growing up but are not identifiable yet as to their sex. I have read that their temperature may influence the sex of the babies. Warmer water = more males, cooler water = more females. Has anybody verified this at all?? At what time does this happen? during pregnancy, or shortly after birth? I think my water temperature of 76 might be at the lower range. I do have a smaller tank that I could use and make warmer if it may help create males... any thoughts??


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

This is a fickle question. I used to keep many species and often would get all female spawns. I would then have a couple transgender into males. Currently I am keeping dumbo-eared guppies and am finding I get mostly males. It think it is mostly hardness related as I tried bumping up the temperature in the past with no noticeable effect.

Just food for thought.

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I used to have lots of male endler babies. I used to make the water harder because I was under the impression that they like harder water but eventually I discovered they like any water. They seemed to be happy in a range of temperatures, too. Maybe they just need a couple of adults introduced from a different line?


----------

